# For those of you who give turmeric...



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

How much do you give?

Brookie pup injured her elbow (chipped a bone) when she was a wee lass and developed arthritis at around the age of three. Sometimes she comes up lame, especially after excessive exercise or when it's rainy for extended periods or very cold. I give her a supplement from Springtime, Joint Health chewables, several times a week, and a little extra salmon oil. I recently ordered turmeric capsules and have been giving her one or two a day. I forget the amount of turmeric per capsule off the top of my head, but the human dosage is four pills a day (two in the am and two in the pm). Lately we've had unusually warm weather, so I'm not sure if the turmeric is doing its job or her discomfort has just subsided due to the warmth. Her limping was pretty severe before I started giving her the supplement. She's about 60lbs. 

I've also started giving them to Guinness, who's 85-ish lbs, because she had ACL surgery last year. Though she's doing awesome, I'm hoping to prevent any resulting discomfort from cold, activity, age, etc. She lives for zoomies in the snow, so I fear that once it arrives she'll be a sore lady. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i was using turmeric and ginger for my older girl....malia...

and then a friend of mine...recommended curcumin....because it was more accurate....

so i ordered it from vitacost....and i give five drops of each in her food....

i've only been doing it for a few weeks....she's such a cry baby, i don't know if it's helping or not....she cries if i leave the room, she cries if bubba takes her bully stick....


----------

